# Help Best tank mates for Frontosa



## gramozramadani (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all 
I got my friend hooked into cichlids but he also likes frontosa's...I pretty new to the cichlid world so I cant give him any good advice,I am pretty sure that frontosa's will do well with Labidochromis Caeruleus but dont know about other fish...
my friend got a pretty big aquarium 150cm W X 70cm H X 70cm And he already purchased 6 Frontosa's but he hasnt put it on the main tank just yet...
Can u guys let me know what kind of cichlids are best tankmates for them....
thanks in advance


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Frontosa need a 6' tank minimum. Best tankmates are themselves.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd stick to Tangs and avoid anything small since small fish would be the natural diet for frontosa...cyps for example. Labs would fall into the "food" category as well.

It's true that frontosa are often kept in a species tank. I've seen success stories on calvus as tank mates because they are also a sedate fish like the frontosa. You would want the fronts to start out smaller than the calvus so the calvus could mature before the fronts are big enough to eat them.


----------

